# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Venezuela

## Golden Tours

*Venezuela – Vương Quốc Của Sắc Đẹp*


*CARACAS – CANAIMA – PUERTO ORDAZ – QUẦN ĐẢO LOS ROQUES*


*10 ngày – 09 đêm*

Là một quốc gia thuộc khu vực Nam Mỹ, Venezuela tiếp giáp với Guyana về phía đông, Brazil về phía nam, Colombia về phía tây và biển Caribbean về phía bắc. Nhiều hòn đảo nhỏ ngoài khơi biển Caribbean cũng thuộc chủ quyền của Venezuela.
Đất nước Venezuela nổi tiếng khắp thế giới với thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, nguồn dầu mỏ dồi dào và những nữ hoàng sắc đẹp đoạt nhiều giải cao tại những kỳ thi quốc tế. Đặc biệt Venezuela là xứ sở của một số điểm du lịch tốt nhất Nam Mỹ với nhiều khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên hoang dã, thác nước cao nhất thế giới, con sông dài thứ ba trên lục địa và nhiều cảnh đẹp khác đang chờ du khách tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá.


*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – CARACAS* 


Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Caracas. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02: CARACAS*


Đến Caracas – thủ đô và thành phố lớn nhất của Venezuela, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm.


*NGÀY 03: CARACAS – CANAIMA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đáp chuyến bay nội địa để đến với Công viên quốc gia Canaima trải dài 3 triệu ha ở phía đông nam Venezuela. Sở hữu nhiều cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp và thác nước Angel cao nhất thế giới, Canaima được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới năm 1994.
•    *Thưởng thức cocktail chào mừng đến với Công viên quốc gia Canaima.*




•    *Dạo cảnh hồ Canaima*



-    Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi. Khám phá vẻ đẹp của Canaima qua các hoạt động:
•    *Vượt phá Canaima* *bằng thuyền độc mộc của thổ dân Pémon*. Chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp ngoạn mục của các *thác Ucaima, Golondrina và Hacha.* 
•    *Cuốc bộ qua rừng và thảo nguyên để đến với thác nước Sapo* – một trong những thác đẹp và nổi bật ở Canaima. Tự do tắm thác.
*•    Trải nghiệm băng qua bức màn nước của thác Sapo. Leo lên đỉnh thác và chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh hùng vĩ của núi – rừng – thảo nguyên từ trên đỉnh thác nhìn xuống. 
*-   Trở về lều trại – được dựng gần những bờ cát hồng của phá Canaima.
-   Dùng bữa tối và nghỉ đêm trong lều.




*NGÀY 4: CÔNG VIÊN QUỐC GIA CANAIMA (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại lều trại. Tự do tham quan:
•    *Mua sắm ở các cửa hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ*
•    *Cộng đồng thổ dân châu Mỹ*
•    *Tham quan thác Angel* – thác nước tự nhiên cao nhất thế giới (979m) bằng máy bay (chi phí tự túc). Quý khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng cận cảnh thác nước, ngắm toàn bộ cảnh quan thiên nhiên trong công viên quốc gia Canaima từ trên máy bay.



-    Đoàn dùng bữa trưa và bữa tối tại đây. Nghỉ đêm trong lều.


*NGÀY 05: CANAIMA – PUERTO ORDAZ (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Sau bữa sáng tại lều trại, Đoàn di chuyển đến đường băng Canaima và bay đến Puerto Ordaz – một trong những thành phố quy hoạch lớn nhất Venezuela. Tham quan:
•    *Một vòng trung tâm thành phố, dạo qua các khu dân cư và thương mại sầm uất.
*-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Công viên Cachamay* – với diện tích 52ha nằm ở Đại lộ Guayana, ngắm ngọn thác cùng tên trong khuôn viên của công viên.




•    *Thác nước La Llovizna* – một trong những thác nước đẹp nhất ở lưu vực sông Caroni, tọa lạc trong công viên La Llovizna.



-    Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 06: PUERTO ORDAZ – QUẦN ĐẢO LOS ROQUES (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
-    Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay để đáp chuyến bay đi Los Roques – một quần đảo nằm trong vùng biển Carribean với hệ sinh vật biển và các loài chim biển phong phú. Los Roques được công nhận là Công viên Quốc gia từ năm 1972.
-    Đến Gran Roque – hòn đảo tập trung dân cư duy nhất thuộc Los Roques. Ăn trưa, về khách sạn nhận phòng.
-    Buổi chiều, Quý khách tự do tham gia các hoạt động trên đảo và khám phá cuộc sống của ngư dân tại đây.
-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 07: QUẦN ĐẢO LOS ROQUES (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do tham quan các hòn đảo nhỏ xung quanh với những hoạt động như:
•    *Du thuyền dọc theo một số đảo nhỏ và ngắm những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp*
•    *Neo thuyền tại một đảo nhỏ, tản bộ – phơi nắng – tắm biển thỏa thích
*-    Dùng bữa trưa và bữa tối tại đây. Nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn.


*NGÀY 08: QUẦN ĐẢO LOS ROQUES (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do tham quan các hòn đảo nhỏ xung quanh với những hoạt động như:
•    Du thuyền dọc theo một số đảo nhỏ và ngắm những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp
•    Neo thuyền tại một đảo nhỏ, tản bộ – phơi nắng – tắm biển thỏa thích
-    Dùng bữa trưa và bữa tối tại đây. Nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn.


*NGÀY 09: QUẦN ĐẢO LOS ROQUES – CARACAS – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)

*-     Sau bữa sáng ở khách sạn, trả phòng. Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Caracas.
-     Đến Caracas, đoàn tiếp tục đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 10: TP.HCM*


Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.




*Giá tour: Liên hệ*



*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình
-    Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Vé máy bay các chặng nội địa: Caracas – Canaima// Canaima – Puerto Ordaz// Puerto Ordaz – Gran Roque// Gran Roque – Caracas.
-    Lệ phí visa Venezuela.
-    Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Ăn uống, tham quan,  vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
-    Quà của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: VNĐ/khách
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn đóng lệ phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch thuật, phí tư vấn hồ sơ: VNĐ/khách.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*



*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

